

Why is Network Solutions holding my domain hostage and how can I set it free? - br00ke

I recently purchased a domain from another business for what amounted to the cost of a Tesla ... it still stings.  While I would never choose to use Network Solutions on my own the previous owner used them so I figured that I'd just go along with it and then transfer it out later.<p>Long story short, this crap system nearly voided the contract after their 'official' transfer notices were not being sent and now they continue to put locks on my domain so that I cannot actually move it.  It's been over 10 days now and every time that I speak with them I get a '1 more business day' line of crap and then an offer for better pricing ... like I have any interest in working with them.<p>Question is, has anyone ever had a similar problem and other than publicly flaming them in hopes of getting someones attention (like I am doing here) does anyone have any constructive suggestion as to how I might get this things fixed?<p>Thanks!
======
jrsmith1279
I'm working with a client who is in the same boat. Network solutions makes it
extremely painful to try to transfer your domain to another registrar if you
aren't listed as the main contact on the account. In my client's case, both
the technical contact and the main contact aren't with the company anymore, so
we're having to fill out paper work and fax it back to them to get the issue
resolved.

For what it's worth, I have had good luck with other companies with either
threatening to complain to the BBB or actually complaining if they take the
threat lightly. Many companies will look past their standard policies in order
to satisfy a complaint to the BBB.

~~~
br00ke
Thanks! The incredible thing is that to satisfy the contract the previous
owner just gave me his username & password so I am the only one on the account
and STILL cannot get it resolved. Can't wait to be finished with them.

I only wish that I had been recording my phone conversations with them. It
would be great to have audio of my saying that there is nothing that they can
do to keep me as a customer as I have zero faith in their ability to provide
any level of professional service :)

